# OMG!!!! My husband FINALLY let me get a new puppy...LOOK!!! Yay!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

REMEMBER I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso (Sophia-Loren) last July...*and I begged my DH every single day* for a new baby to love??

Meet my new love...*Mia Bella* (Mia for short). *AND*...she was born on our Wedding Anniversary...*When she turns ONE we will be celebrating our SILVER ANNIVERSARY* (on June 1st)...How could DH say *NO* to that? It was fate/destiny that she become ours. I am sooooooo happy. We have had her 4 days and she's only had 2 accidents in the house. I think that is amazing for a pup.

*Mia*




























*Isn't she great? I am so excited.*


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

What a sweet baby!!  Mia is very cute.  Congratulations on the new addition to your family, enjoy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you so much.  I literally begged him every single day for 1 year and 2 months.  Persistence pays off...lol.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

She's adorable.  May you have lots of happy times together.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations!  She is so very cute!  It just makes me want to cuddle her.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooohhh she is so cute!! I want a puppy too.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Awwww!! Mia is absolutely adorable. Congrats on your new fur baby, and give her a kiss on her cute little head from me.


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

What a cutie - she's adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What a sweet little girl.  I'm happy for you.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

She's so adorable that it hurts! Congrats!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

You have a beautiful Llasa, sjc!!!  I grew up with pretty much always having Llasas and just love their look, especially when they are babies (furry babies are the best!).  

It's so hard to work through the loss of a beloved pet and I'm convinced a new member of the family not only helps with the healing process, but also reminds us of all of our previous members during the stages in their lives.

I wish you the very best with your new Mia and may the tinkle training be a short and sweet one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

She is adorable.  Her coloring is beautiful.
Congratulations.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soooo cute.  I'm having puppy envy.   Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

SJC,
She is so cute.  A bundle of love, I'm sure!
And good for you!  Bugging DH till you got her, and see how happy you are!  Your persistence paid off!
I bugged my DH for 2 years, every day, when we would drive to work together, that I wanted a horse.  After 2 years, he said, "Go buy yourself a horse then!"  Two weeks later, I found her, and within a month, she was mine!  That was 22 years ago, and today I'll go out and ride her again!


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

So cute!!!!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

ohmygosh how cute is she? Sounds like she's got a great home.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Goodness gracious alive!  How adorable and photogenic!  You deserve her with all you have to do and I'm glad DH finally came through.  Hug for him and cuddles for her.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh she's beautiful. I'm glad your husband gave in.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I still have to pinch myself. I can't believe it. 

Carol Hanrahan:  Persistence does pay off.  22 years and still riding your baby.  Post pics.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl!  

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwww... she's so cute!

Dangit, I need to find someone around here with a dog that I can borrow and play with...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Awww Mia is sooo cute. Congrats!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable! I'm glad your DH finally caved!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

She is sooo cute!! Congrats and give lots of hugs and kisses for me


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, so cute. She is adorable. She looks like she is very loving.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

She is such a good girl.  She has only had 2 accidents so far as of 10:30 pm Thurs.  It's been since Saturday, pretty good.  She is extremely mild mannered.  Doesn't eat much....little bitty thing.  Going to the vet Saturday morning to get fully checked out.  It is amazing how fast you can get attached; such a love.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

She's precious! Have fun getting lots of kisses! There is nothing like puppy breath!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yeah? Well right back at you!!! (pbbhhhtttt!!!!!!!!!)  (hahaha!!)

She's adorable!!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Cute!!! I love her little tongue.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG -- that is the sweetest little puppy!  Looks like a small stuffed toy!

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE: For your lovely thoughts and comments...I'm so excited.
*OK...Mommy admits; she is going a bit overboard:*

3 crates-- crate-training crate, car crate and soft sided carry crate
2 beds one for upstairs one for downstairs
1 cushion
dog steps 
2 bowls and matching place-mat
travel water bowl/canteen
tons of toys, Kong
2 leashes
2 collars
outdoor tieout
countless hair bows, barrettes, clips
Vera Bradley diaper bag
2 brushes
1 Furminator
1 mat tool
1 wide comb with rotating bristles
2 regular combs different spacing 
wipes
eye lotion
electric toothbrush
manual toothbrush
dog toothpaste
blanket (so soft...might just get one for me too)
treats galore, greenies
bitter for furniture
deodorizer/neutralizer 
*And I may have forgotten a thing or two...lol.*

*SHE IS SO:* well behaved...she hasn't given us an ounce of trouble. She's so mild mannered that I'm going to address it with the vet tomorrow...she's so calm and sweet it's scary...lol.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tommy and I wish you and Mia a wonderful, magical bond. 
I lost my Babyface on Dec 26, 2008 and Tommy came into my life on June 19, 2009 (dh and my wedding anniversary, in fact Tommy was my anniv. gift from him).
I bonded with him the first time I saw  him @ two weeks of age. He was meant to be mine. I think my friend think I'm crazy when I tell them how much Tommy makes me happy. But he does, I just have to look at him and I find myself smiling, inside and out.
You will find the new furbaby that helps your heart mend after it was broken because of the loss of your old furbaby proves to be so special in your life.
Enjoy your new little blessing.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

farmwife99:  Thank you.  I so hear you with the "meant to be" thing.  For me, it just felt so right that Mia came to us.  She took to us like a duck to water.  I really felt that it was fate; her being born on our Anniversary.  I really think that is what cinched the deal for DH.  There is no other love like that of a loyal pet.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not meaning to spoil the mood (because I am totally thrilled you have such a little darling!), but I've heard cases of Greenies killing and almost killing dogs. Big pieces can get torn off, and the pup will swallow it. It can lead to getting stuck in the throat or even becoming an obstruction in the intestines. You may not know the latter is taking place until the pup is vomiting, but that probably means it's already too late. I've heard they're not that much better than rawhides.

If you want something for your pup to chew on, you could try bully sticks or even antlers (I've tried bully sticks for Addie but never antlers, but I have heard good things about both). Those are completely digestible, and very difficult to tear off a large piece. They also last a really long time.
Oh, a warning with bully sticks, though: many owners say they smell really bad when pups chew on them (I've bought the Merrick's brand and have never noticed a stench unless I put my nose right up to it ... I wouldn't recommend that), but a lot of pups love them so the owners are forced to deal. If you do a Google search for bully sticks, you can probably guess why they smell so bad. 

With all chews, though, you should make sure to always supervise your pup. And make sure you throw away the chew when it gets close to being small enough that you fear your pup could swallow it whole.

Oh, and for human-type treats, never feed chocolate (I'm sure you already knew that one), grapes/raisins, onions (flavoured as well), garlic (flavoured as well), mushrooms ... hmm ... here's a link. I think that's probably faster. http://www.entirelypets.com/toxicfoods.html

Also, for smaller dogs like terriers and Lhasa Apsos, it's recommended to walk them with a harness instead of a collar (if you have to use a collar, it should be strictly for holding tags) because they're prone to getting collapsed tracheas.

Sorry if I sound like a nag. I've been spending way too much time on the internet and have become somewhat obsessed researching anything dealing with dogs (Yorkies specifically). If you ever need any dog food advice or suggestions, I'm here for that, too! Okay, now I'll go away ...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*AddieLove:* Thank you so much for the greenies info. Much appreciated. I won't buy another single one. I heard about the harness being better; now I know why, maybe I'll switch after hearing about the trachea...yikes. As far as dog food...she is on Wellness for puppies; feel free to comment on Wellness food...THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Love the puppy.  I had a Lhasa named Kikko myself for several years, best little buddy I ever had even more lovable than my precious Puglet, but please don't let Puglet know I said that.  She's very jealous!  Brendan


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Brendan: Lol.  I promise I won't say a word.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Wow! YOu named her Mia... my Lhasa was Mica! She was the same color too. She ended up gray/black/and mostly white. She had the softest fur! I just loved her so.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

She's got a lot of light tan/gold under that gray. Once that puppy fur layer is gone she looks like she's going to be white and tan...I think. I had a Lhasa (Muffin) who lived 16 years 7 months. Then Sophia, only 5 years...you know her story.  And now I have Mia. Wow Meredith, Mia and Mica...close! 
*I always pick a name with an "i" in it...so that I can dot the i with a paw print. I know, I need psychiatric help...lol. *


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> She's got a lot of light tan/gold under that gray. Once that puppy fur layer is gone she looks like she's going to be white and tan...I think. I had a Lhasa (Muffin) who lived 16 years 7 months. Then Sophia, only 5 years...you know her story.  And now I have Mia. Wow Meredith, Mia and Mica...close!
> *I always pick a name with an "i" in it...so that I can dot the i with a paw print. I know, I need psychiatric help...lol. *


Well, I think that's CUTE! I always choose food names for mine... except for Mica... I had just graduated high school a few months prior and I took Geology for 3 yrs. plus my Dad was a preacher and I wanted something Biblical.


----------

